# Euer Lieblingsverein in der Bundesliga?



## Zocker_Boy (1. März 2015)

Hier mal eine Umfrage, welches euer Lieblingsverein in der Bundesliga ist 
Es sind alle 36 Vereine aus 1. und 2. Liga berücksichtigt und der Übersichtlichkeit halber alphabetisch nach Städtenamen sortiert.


----------



## BertB (1. März 2015)

schalke


----------



## Erok (1. März 2015)

VfB Stuttgart


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (1. März 2015)

Der Stern im Süden


----------



## fctriesel (1. März 2015)

[x] Umfrage fehlt. 

Aber wenn eine da wäre: Eintracht Frankfurt.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. März 2015)

Unangefochten Fortuna Düsseldorf
Sympathien für Mainz und Leverkusen

edit: Da is das 2:1. Juju!


----------



## Gysi1901 (1. März 2015)

Nur der BVB!


----------



## Nuumia (1. März 2015)

Ich trage die Raute im Herzen. Nur der HSV.

Auch wenn ich die letzten Jahre durchaus zu leiden hatte. 
Es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten


----------



## xActionx (1. März 2015)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Der Stern im Süden



SC Freiburg?


----------



## fctriesel (1. März 2015)

Nuumia schrieb:


> Ich trage die Raute im Herzen. Nur der HSV.
> 
> Auch wenn ich die letzten Jahre durchaus zu leiden hatte.
> Es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten


Wenigstens habt ihr mittlerweile so viele Tore wie unser Alex Meier Fussballgott.


----------



## Hannesjooo (1. März 2015)

Fc Köln 
Sympatien für Mainz und Bayern.
Schalke Fans tuhen mir Leid und Dortmund Fans versteh ich nicht. (was sind die immer so aggresiv.....)


----------



## Sportsfreund03 (1. März 2015)

Werder Bremen


----------



## der_yappi (1. März 2015)

Erok schrieb:


> VfB Stuttgart



Dito - obwohl sie seit einiger Zeit nix auf die Reihe kriegen


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. März 2015)

FC Augsburg und VFR Aalen, ich finde es einfach top, wie sich diese relativ kleinen Vereine mit überschaubarem Etat in der [2.] Bundesliga halten  (obwohl es bei Aalen momentan auch nicht mehr so rund läuft)
Sympathie für den MSV Duisburg, die Zebras haben eigentlich in der 3. Liga auch nichts zu suchen...

 Bayern (arrogant) und Köln (durchgeknallte Fans)


----------



## CSOger (1. März 2015)

EiSERN UNION




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thunderofhate (2. März 2015)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> FC Augsburg und VFR Aalen, ich finde es einfach top, wie sich diese relativ kleinen Vereine mit überschaubarem Etat in der [2.] Bundesliga halten


Ich möchte hier keine Diskussion starten und schätze die Arbeit der Verantwortlichen in Augsburg sehr. Vor allem die derzeitige Platzierung ist sagenhaft. Allerdings möchte ich anmerken, dass der Etat von Augsburg schon vor 4-5 Jahren im Vergleich zu anderen Aufstiegsaspiranten ziemlich uberdurchschnittlich war, was an entsprechenden Sponsoren lag. So überraschend wie Paderborns Aufstieg war es wohl nicht.
In der ersten Liga zeigen grad aber viele Vereine, dass man mit sehr viel mehr Mitteln viel schlechter arbeiten kann.


----------



## SkyLabSTAR (4. März 2015)

Hannover 96, Einmal rot immer rot


----------



## Amon (8. März 2015)

Echte Liebe! Einmal Borusse, immer Borusse! Heya BVB!


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. März 2015)

Gar keiner 

Für mich gibt es nur Barca und wird es nie etwas anderes geben

mfg


----------



## Valadur83 (8. März 2015)

Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Nur der BVB!


[emoji106]


----------



## pedi (8. März 2015)

der alte und neue deutsche fussballmeister.


----------



## Two-Face (8. März 2015)

Bayern natürlich, den Lieblingsverein aus der Kindheit behält man i.d.R. auch als Erwachsener.

Und FC Augsurg, wegen seiner unglaublichen Effizienz, finanziell und spielerisch.


----------



## chronic (11. März 2015)

Geht doch nichts über den SV Werder Bremen


----------



## timetoremember (20. März 2015)

Nur der HSV


----------



## Hallowach (30. März 2015)

Hannover 96


----------

